# Costacurta, Caressa e Piccini sul Milan, dopo la vittoria con Spezia



## admin (4 Ottobre 2020)

Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità

Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".

Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2020)

Se il Milan ha dimostrato una cosa in queste partite, è proprio che di Ibra non possiamo fare a meno


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità
> 
> Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".



.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2020)

In sostanza i 3 santoni dicono che siamo una squadretta fortunata.


----------



## Casnop (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità
> 
> Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".


Direi che questa menata degli stadi vuoti potrebbe anche finire. La specificità del campionato post-Covid era legata alla differenza obiettivamente rilevante della condizione atletica tra le varie squadre, figlia di metodi di preparazione azzardati per la novità della fattispecie, circostanza che ha favorito il Milan rispetto ad altre squadre più accreditate. Ma la crescita di gioco, di continuità, di personalità agonistica del Milan, è un fatto conclamato, risalente ad un tempo anteriore al lockdown, che non può essere intaccato dalla presenza o meno del pubblico. La squadra si muove bene, gioca quasi a memoria, è efficace, e questi sono dati tecnici che la presenza del pubblico esalta, non deprime. Se poi, gli aficionados del condottiero Conte si pascono di queste illusioni, buon per loro. Il Milan, fra quindici giorni, entra in campo per fare ciò che meglio gli è riuscito in questi quattro mesi: tre punti.


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> In sostanza i 3 santoni dicono che siamo una squadretta fortunata.



Non perdiamo quasi da un girone, lockdown o meno alla fine il campo parla; che poi ci siano altre squadre più complete sulla carta è un altro discorso ma la fortuna te la crei.


----------



## Zenos (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quanto è invecchiato Piccinini


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità
> 
> Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".



Prima era il covid, poi ibra, adesso gli stadi vuoti. Intanto continuiamo a vincere


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità
> 
> Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".



Su di loro non commento ma voglio spendere una parola per Marchegiani e la sua telecronaca vergognosa: VENDUTO


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Su di loro non commento ma voglio spendere una parola per Marchegiani e la sua telecronaca vergognosa: VENDUTO



Mi è arrivato per mail un questionario di Sky... gli ho detto di tutto, mi sono dimenticato di Marchegianoooo... che telecronaca patetica, concordo


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2020)

Calendario agevole, verissimo....ma nessuno dice mai che siamo stati gli unici a giocare ogni TRE GIORNI con un sacco di assenze. Senza attaccanti, con quattro difensori.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Ottobre 2020)

Piccinini è di un altro livello, infatti penso durerà poco a Sky. Ne ha avute anche per il ministro Speranza e la sua uscita "meno calcio, più scuola".


----------



## Lo Gnu (4 Ottobre 2020)

Se continuiamo così arriveranno le sviolinate. Già Bonan lanciava la provocazione di un ritorno del grande Milan. 



LukeLike ha scritto:


> Piccinini è di un altro livello, infatti penso durerà poco a Sky. Ne ha avute anche per il ministro Speranza e la sua uscita "meno calcio, più scuola".



Si, vero, si mangia tutti lì dentro, confrontato a Caressa sembra Shakespeare. Tra l'alto bellissima la critica velata a Giampaolo sui "filosofi del calcio che sanno vendersi bene" a differenza della persona di Pioli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità
> 
> Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".



Cornacurta rosica!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccinini:"Il Milan ha la propria identità che ha dimostrato di poter fare a meno di Ibra. Ma la differenza si vede. Forse il Milan deve trovare più personalità
> 
> Caressa:"E' la firma di Pioli. E le scelte di mercato sono state azzeccate, anche da Boban. Guardiamo Bennacer e Theo. Scelte azzeccate, aiutato dal lockdown e dagli stadi vuoti. I giocatori sono cresciuti di personalità, che ora si vede. Ora arriveranno i primi scontri diretti importanti a metterli alla prova".
> 
> Costacurta:"Il Milan ha fatto un ottimo percorso anche in questa nuova stagione. Il calendario ha aiutato, ma stanno dimostrando che c'è un progetto. Voglio rivederli quando gli stadi si riempiono. Ho visto tanti meravigliosi giocatori in allenamento. Il pubblico influisce. E' una squadra che è cresciuta tantissimo. E' in un momento buono, ma il cammino non è stato impossibile. Oggi Pioli è stato bravo. Ha messo una squadra che doveva mantenere un certo ritmo poi ha messo in campo i big. Sta tornando il grande Milan? Quello era un'altra cosa, inimitabile. E c'era anche un'altra società rispetto ad oggi".



Ecco, sapete chi proprio NON mi mancava per nulla? Cornalunga con le sue espettorazioni.


----------



## Zenos (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahahah Piccinini un pesce fuori d'acqua su Sky...dice cose contro la rube e scatena panico. è stato bello anche se per poco Sandro.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2020)

Che signore Piccinini, porta a scuola tutti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Ottobre 2020)

In sostanza dicono che andiamo bene perchè non c'è pubblico.. Quindi dando per scontato, per me, che almeno fino ad aprile non ci sarà pubblico, potremmo vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> In sostanza dicono che andiamo bene perchè non c'è pubblico.. Quindi dando per scontato, per me, che almeno fino ad aprile non ci sarà pubblico, potremmo vincere lo scudetto


 Non dicono per forza questo, ma il ragionamento (lecito) è: se prima tanti giocatori nonostante gli fossero riconosciute capacità (altrimenti il Milan non ti compra) con il pubblico non rendevano, mentre senza hanno cominciato a rendere, quando il pubblico tornerà che cosa succederà? E' un punto di domanda, al quale in molti siamo curiosi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Ottobre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non dicono per forza questo, ma il ragionamento (lecito) è: se prima tanti giocatori nonostante gli fossero riconosciute capacità (altrimenti il Milan non ti compra) con il pubblico non rendevano, mentre senza hanno cominciato a rendere, quando il pubblico tornerà che cosa succederà? E' un punto di domanda, al quale in molti siamo curiosi.



Ero ironico. Ma sta cosa del pubblico la si ripete da giugno, ormai avremo fatto 20 partite da allora....anche basta! Quando tornerà si vedrà inutile ripeterlo, che poi su 20 squadre lo dicono solo di noi. E poi quando succederà ormai i giocatori dovranno pur aver raggiunto una certa consapevolezza. Non è che non hanno mai giocato col pubblico questi, il covid è arrivato quest'anno...


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ero ironico. Ma sta cosa del pubblico la si ripete da giugno, ormai avremo fatto 20 partite da allora....anche basta! Quando tornerà si vedrà inutile ripeterlo, che poi su 20 squadre lo dicono solo di noi. E poi quando succederà ormai i giocatori dovranno pur aver raggiunto una certa consapevolezza. Non è che non hanno mai giocato col pubblico questi, il covid è arrivato quest'anno...


 Il pubblico di san siro ti esalta nei bei momenti, ti distrugge in quelli negativi...ed ormai viviamo in anni di negatività, qualsiasi calciatore con poca personalità, o emotivo....s'è affossato con la nostra maglia.


----------

